# New to Aquariums



## Geradmg513 (Oct 26, 2012)

I am new to aquariums but I finally decided to get one. Just as a little background on my set up.

-56 Gallon column style tank that is 30Lx18Wx24H with all glass top
-2 Marineland LED lights (one on each side of the brace bar) the total lumens is 620.
-45lbs of Pure Water Pebbles Gravel
-6 Mini Fake Plants, 1 corner fake coral piece, and 1 large coral piece with spots to hide
-1 4" air-stone circle and 1 12" air stone bar
-Fusion 500 air pump with silicone hose and air check valves
-Hydor Theo 200w heater
-Rena Filstar XP3 Canister Filter

I have had it up and going for about 3 days now and I added a Bio-Boost bacterial agent which has left the water very cloudy over the last 2 days. I was told to wait it out that this is a bacterial bloom. I am to the point where I am not sure if I should add a few fish to assist in the cycle or if I should try to use the Tetra Safestart? I'm not really in a hurry to add fish I just want to make sure the cycle is right and complete. I have read so much conflicting information on adding fish, adding ammonia, use a bio-boost, don't use one etc. 

When all is said and done I plan to add 2 Angel Fish, 2 Opaline Gouramis, a Loach, 2 cory cats, and maybe a couple Mollies


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

everyones opinion is different, fishless cycle does take time and is less stress on fish, is my favourite 
do your research into the pro's and con's of each and decide for yourself


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you seed bacteria, you need to feed it or it will all die. You can use fish, you can use fish food (sans fish), you can use ammonia, you can use frozen shrimp. If you do it w/o fish it is a fishless cycle and that makes it impossible to kill the fish during cycling. 56 is a lot of water. If you don't do fishless, you could do a gradual loading, starting w/ only one or two fish. 

Always test ammonia and nitrite before adding fish.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually am curious as well. Where on earth can you get ammonia that's safe for aquariums? And is it really ok to put fish food in as an ammonia source?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have tried with a lot of ways to cycle a tank...while i prefer to use fish to cycle , i am more experienced with the process...
fish food is fine to use as is pure ammonia that you can get from the hardware store...find an Ace Hardware in your area...but understand that even still your tank is not going to be ready for fish for several weeks..
i also like seeding the tank with the bacteria from an established tank..grundgy filter media is great for this..using water from another tank is worthless..almost no bacteria...bacteria grows on hard surfaces...


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

Grungy filter? Check. What about moving pieces of like, slate that have sat in an established aquarium? Could I put some in the tank with the grungy filter and I could add fish in a day or two, depending on GPH of the filter?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...anything with a solid surface...
like emc said...i wouldn't add more than a couple of fish at a time...
always check ammonia and nitrite levels before adding fish..


----------

